# Crossrad DM in Harburg, 7-8.01.06



## Christian_74 (5. Januar 2006)

Dieses Wochendende findet die Deutsche Meisterschaft in Crossrad in Harburg statt. Samstag 7.01.06 fahren die Frauen und am Sonntag 8.01.06 die Männer. Sicher eine Show die sich sehen lässt.

Grüße,


Christian


----------



## JanV (5. Januar 2006)

Danke für die Nachricht Christian! Ein Webseite über die DM habe ich nicht gefunden bei Google aber es gibt das hier:

http://www.stevens-racing.de/cyclocross/pressearchiv/info_dm_cyclocross_hh_2006.pdf (2,4 MB  )

Kommen noch welche zuschauen / mitfahren?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin an beiden Tagen, ich hoffe bei den spannenden Momenten dabei, also eher gegen Schluß!

Andre


----------



## Marec (5. Januar 2006)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall Sonntag da sein. Samstag ist eine Frage der Zeit.
Vieleicht trifft man sich ja?????
Gruß Marec


----------



## Sanz (5. Januar 2006)

Hier die Ausschreibung mit Zeiten usw.:

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&mid=262&ID_Veranstaltung=7925&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2006)

Bin beide tage da. Muß ja meine Nummer abholen und auch fahren


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (5. Januar 2006)

Habe mir gestern ein Cross-Rad bei BOC gekauft und dachte, na prima, rechtzeitig zum Wochenende mit Sabine Spitz im Duell.  

Dann musste ich feststellen, nachdem ich endlich die Seite unter rad-net.de gefunden hatte, Stevens ist wohl eher nicht in der Lage, dass am 19.12 Anmeldeschluss war, und keine Nachmeldungen mehr möglich wären.

Naja, dann eben halt kein Rennen mit den Profis, Zuschauer zu sein, hat auch seinen Reiz,.......

...... auf so einem Teil noch nie im Gelände gewesen und wäre wohl ....zig umredet worden.

Dir, Robert, alles Gute und dies Mal bist Du wohl wieder "Schnellster Harburger"!

IGD


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2006)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir gestern ein Cross-Rad bei BOC gekauft und dachte, na prima, rechtzeitig zum Wochenende mit Sabine Spitz im Duell.
> 
> Dann musste ich feststellen, nachdem ich endlich die Seite unter rad-net.de gefunden hatte, Stevens ist wohl eher nicht in der Lage, dass am 19.12 Anmeldeschluss war, und keine Nachmeldungen mehr möglich wären.
> 
> ...



Hallo Doris!
Du hättest wohl gar kein Crossrad gebraucht für die DM. Ein schmaler Lenker hätte gereicht.

Schnellster "Harburger"? Das wird schwer! Meine ultimative Herausforderung ist: Nicht überrundet werden  

Robert


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo Robert,

das Crossrad ist auch eher mein Arbeitsrad, 5 Min. Arbeitsweg, mein altes MTB hat den Geist aufgegeben. Es kommt auch ein Gepäckträger ran, für die eventuellen Touren mit Gepäck, fürsorglich fürs Älterwerden. 

Aber noch sind wir jung, und am Sonntag wirst Du nicht überrundet. 
So ein Youngster wie Dich, ich drück Dir schon jetzt die Daumen  

IGD


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2006)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt auch ein Gepäckträger ran, für die eventuellen Touren mit Gepäck, fürsorglich fürs Älterwerden.




Den Gepäckträger hab ich mit 30 abgebaut  Das ist jetzt auch schon ein paar Jahre her....


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Januar 2006)

Na, dann viel Glück Robert !

Am Sonntag werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen, werde dann alle Escheburger anfeuern..... 

Ach so, waren, als Du 30 wurdest, eigentlich die Postleitzahlen noch 4 Stellig? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kede (7. Januar 2006)

hi! Erzähle doch mal jemand wies heute war. Hab erst um 14:15 gemerkt, dass die DM heute und morgen ist. Werde morgen hingehen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Catsoft (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mich bei allen bedanken die mich angefeuert haben! SO macht es echt Spaß   Mehr ging leider nicht, aber es war schon mein bestes Rennen diesen Winter  

Robert


----------



## Kede (8. Januar 2006)

War ja spitzenmäßig heute - super Stimmung im Wald! Hat Spaß gemacht zuzusehen, und ich habe ein paar Fotos angehängt. Viele anständige Bilder hat die Kamera leider nicht geliefert (Zuschauer im Weg/ Belichtungszeit zu lang).
Viel Spaß


----------



## ihadub (8. Januar 2006)

War echt ne ganz nette Veransaltung. Mit Ausnahme, dass phasenweise Eintritt verlangt wurde  So, ein paar Bilder hätte ich auch anzubieten. Auch diese nicht so dolle. 

Die Bilder sind in der galerie zu finden.


----------



## JanV (10. Januar 2006)

Kede schrieb:
			
		

> Viele anständige Bilder hat die Kamera leider nicht geliefert



Ja ich hatte das gleiche Problem....mit Blitz zu dunkel oder zu nah (nur ein halbes Bein drauf...) oder so verwackelt dass man kaum ein Fahrradfahrer draus machen könnte. 

Weiter fand ich es auch ne nette Veranstaltung obwohl wir später bemerkt haben dass man an die "Hintertür" reinkommen könnte ohne zu bezahlen. Die Strecke war schön wenn auch kürz, aber für die Zuschauer ist das nicht schlecht 

Das nächste Mal hoffe ich aber dass die DM im Sommer gehalten wird  

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2006)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Mal hoffe ich aber dass die DM im Sommer gehalten wird
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan



ne Cross DM im Sommer werden wir wohl nicht mehr erleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

